# UFC 64 STOPPABLE...



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I guess they should change the name, as Professor Franklin not only got stopped, but apparently got his bell rung as well...any thoughts?
I've only seen Anderson Silva fight once before, knocking out pumpkin head, Chris Leben...so although I kew he was powerful...I had no idea he would knock out Franklin in the first, let alone win the fight.

I don't know if all fans agree with my next statement, but I hope St Pierre rocks Hughes, and brings him back down to reality.


As far as Tito and Chuck go...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised too, dude. Not so much that Anderson won. I wa smildy surpirsed there. But that he did it so easily. And Franklin is bad! I think maybe Rich got a bit over-conbfident. Mix that with an off-night, and well...

Here's a link to a great fight with Silva vs. Ryo Chonan from Pride. Ryo hooks Silva in a crazy-ass flying heel hook. Nuttiest submission I've ever seen possibly! (It's on there somewhere.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in5x1yUbrro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5nnEB8tmjs

Hughes vs. St. Pierre... hm. I don't see Georges being able to beat Matt. Matt beat Georges once, and he just took out BJ Penn, rather convincingly. Time will tell.

Tito vs. Chuck. Well... heh. I'm sorta pulling for Tito. It'll be a good fight probably, eh?


----------



## Regor (Oct 15, 2006)

I wasn't surprised one bit, as I called Anderson Silva to demolish Franklin easily. Professor Franklin didn't do his homework obviously. Silva had one prior fight in the UFC, against a 'reality TV' fighter, and he got a title shot? You don't get a title shot after 1 fight if you aren't a capable fighter. Silva is a (former?) member of Chute Boxe Academy (Wanderlei Silva, Ninja & Shogun Rua). Those Brazilians know how to kick your ass. If you didn't expect him to win, it's because you've probably never seen him in Pride (which, not to be a knock, but a lot of UFC fans don't even know about). 

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=1356

Read up. He's no pushover. And I just wish I would have been in Vegas this past weekend, cuz I'd be rich right now having bet on him!

But that's ok, I'll be in Vegas next weekend... FOR THE PRIDE FC REAL DEAL EVENT BITCHES!! FIRST ROW, LOWER BOWL!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you see Ryo Chonan demolish Silva with that wicked fucking submission? I watch Pride as much as the UFC. Like I told you before, I'm no Pride fanboy. I like all MMA. Silva's easy handling of Rich _was_ a surprise to me and to many others, just like the main article on Sherdog maintains. I guess we're not the Nostradamus of MMA like you, eh Rog?
_
The main event at the Mandalay Bay Events Center saw the UFC middleweight title change hands when Brazilian bomber Anderson Silva had a *surprisingly* easy time dispatching defending champ Rich Franklin._

Anderson is a tough guy, and his Muay Thai is bad-ass, I'll give you. Those knees to the body did the trick, and took away Rich's will. By the time the knee to the face came, it was mostly over anyway. But as tough as Silva is, he also got lucky by getting his shots in early, and Rich not knowing what to do with that thai clinch. But Silva ain't the fucking second coming of Fedor. He's got 4 losses. He's a decent fighter, with outstanding muay thai. We'll have to see how he man ups to the contenders.

For the record, Leben is a tough guy too, who's fought alot. Look at his stats.

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=6258

"Reality Fighter?" What the hell, dude. He's beat Joe Doerkson, Mike Swick, Patrick Cote, Jorge Rivera, and Edwin Deweese. All name fighters.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 15, 2006)

How's Silva's ground game?


----------



## Regor (Oct 15, 2006)

It's all in the 'Chute Boxe' technique of Muay Thai. Most American fighters will knee to the lower body. Whereas the Chute Boxe fighters will knee super high up, in the ribcage to underarm (armpit) area. This damage makes it much harder to breathe than getting hit just above the waist. That's what wore Franklin down so bad, as he was not prepared for a fighter of that style.

I know 'you' watch Pride as well Bob. I'm just saying that the majority of UFC fans don't know much about fighters from other federations (i.e. Pride, KOTC, etc), and therefore don't expect much from these 'unknowns'. I like Franklin, but he's not a 'great' MMA fighter IMO. He mentioned something in his post-fight interview in the ring about not knowing much about Silva. That's a poor excuse in my book, as fighter's fights are readily available for anyone to watch and learn from. So if he didn't do his homework, then it's his own fault he wasn't prepared for the fight. Never underestimate your opponent. And above all, always respect their ability to do harm.

And yes, that was a wicked submission. Too bad Chonan hasn't ever used it since.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Regor said:


> He mentioned something in his post-fight interview in the ring about not knowing much about Silva. That's a poor excuse in my book, as fighter's fights are readily available for anyone to watch and learn from. So if he didn't do his homework, then it's his own fault he wasn't prepared for the fight. Never underestimate your opponent. And above all, always respect their ability to do harm.


 I agree with that 1 million percent. Like I said in my first post, I think Rich got a bit cocky. On TUF, he said something to the effect he didn't really see much competition for him at the 185-lb. game. He was a bit too sure of himself.

But, Rich is undoubtedly one of, if not the most, smart fighters in the game. It's his biggest weapon and advantage (and one I'm shocked he didn't use more, like you alluded to, Rog). Great fighters have losses. I look for Rich to do his homework, bone up, and come back better than ever. (Cro Cop, anyone? They're similar in their approach and even a bit in their game.)

I'd love to see Anderson beef up and try his luck at Chuck, or even better, Tito. I think Tito is the perfect foil for Anderson's game (styles make fights). Tito's ground and pound would effectively neutralize Silva's thai boxing, and especially that clinch fighting. Tito's gnp, especially from within the guard, is second to none. The beauty of the fight would be in Tito's attempting to take Silva down, and avoid the Thai clinch, while Silva woudl try to get back to stand up, and get inside (Tito has some bombs from mid to long distance).

What a fight that would be.


Mark Coleman over Fedor, Rd. 2, TKO.


----------



## Regor (Oct 15, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mark Coleman over Fedor, Rd. 2, TKO.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Regor said:


>




Watch it come true, now.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 30, 2006)

Even though he's never been in UFC, CroCop ftw!


----------

